# Netscape 4.78 Runterladen und installieren



## Mystix (5. Februar 2002)

Ich bin ein Neuling und habe noch nicht viel erfahrung mit linux. ich habe eine Frage:
Welchen Netscape muss ich runterladen
(am besten den Direkten Link zu der Datei bitte)?
Es gibt soviele bei netscape.de für unix.
Hier meine Linuxversion wird bestimmt für euch notwendig dafür sein:
Mandrake Linux 8.1

Der Netscape der dort schon dabei ist, den finde ich nicht so toll weil ich damit in die meisten java chats nicht rein kann, und man sagte mir ich soll mir den 4.78 runterladen.

Danke im vorraus

Mystix


----------



## dritter (5. Februar 2002)

AHHHH doch nicht den 4.78... Nimm lieber den 6er.. 

hier ist der link, falls deine con schneller als 56 k is..

und hier falls deine con schneller als 56k ist...

Also das sind die versionen für redhat ... Sollten aber auch für mandrake funken...

Ausserdem sollte netscape 4.78 schon bei mandrake dabei sein.. zumindest ist es bei suse dabei...


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (5. Februar 2002)

Jo, sollte eigentlich dabei sein!
Ansonsten wie hier beschrieben ziehen

@dritter: Sollte das nicht heissen, falls die Connection *langsamer* ist?


----------



## dritter (6. Februar 2002)

ohhhh.... ähhh.. *rotwerd* *gg* ja, meinte ich eigentlich... aber nach 8 std. vorm monitor wirds langsam schwer sich zu konzentrieren...


----------

